# Sailing friends



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking to make sailing friends in southern Florida. I have a 30ft. Tartan and I am looking for sailing friends to sail for Bimini, the keys, and the Islands.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are currently in Maryland...bringing our 27 footer down the ditch to our new home in Port Charlotte( just south of Tampa)...in October...love to hear from you...experiences...ideas...

Charlie and Janie


----------



## BigRed56 (May 27, 2001)

Ahoy mateys, Big Red 56 sails out of Charlotte harbor (Pine Island ) and would be glad to sail wit ye. However I must inform you of the 1 barrel of Rum tax being levied on all newcomers to Big Reds home waters. Of course I''d accept a good long pull on your bottle and one suitable female for a couple of hours if you can''t manage the barrel. Did yopu know that Pine Island''s northern tip controls the approches to the harbor? Aye many a poor seafarer laid a course to avoid me and wound up on the mud flats for his trouble. So be warned and come on down the waters fine and the company even better. Big Red the Pirate of Pine Island.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

how about a bottle for a couple of hours and a good long pull on a suitable female?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Hello

I sail out of Annapolis. Where on the Bay are you?

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Im 40 years old,divorced,graduated university,teacher on electric from apprenticeship center of Turkey.I have a lot documents:amateur seaman licence+seaman book+special passport to 2003.
I helped on the board and also cooking at galley of Transom Stern to my brother at southern Turkey(Antalya to Bodrum).I fall in love with the SEA.But I need experience and if is it needs to work such as a worker on the ships.No problem on time and distance to work on any field with you.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I would think that anyone looking for crew would shy away from contacting you when your obvious total lack of ethics as evidenced by spamming this forum and violating its rules against commercial posting shows that you are a totally untrustworthy person.


----------

